# Snow Rage, "Don't Shovel My Sidewalk"



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

'Don't Touch My Sidewalk!' Bizarre Snow Rage Erupts In Violence

It's sad when a random act of kindness such as shoveling a sidewalk turns ugly. It's almost like we've become so "irritated" and overly sensitive as a society that people just don't know how to respond appropriately when someone does something nice or unexpected. Very disappointing.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Freezn said:


> 'Don't Touch My Sidewalk!' Bizarre Snow Rage Erupts In Violence
> 
> It's sad when a random act of kindness such as shoveling a sidewalk turns ugly. It's almost like we've become so "irritated" and overly sensitive as a society that people just don't know how to respond appropriately when someone does something nice or unexpected. Very disappointing.


 Some people go nuts when closed in by waves of snowstorms.


----------



## zeebandit (Feb 18, 2014)

Remember: No good deed goes unpunished. Very sad.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

One angry dude right there! Good thing that the young guy kept his cool...could've gotten really ugly! 

They also had the clip of the guy trying to free himself (4x4 jeep) from the clutches of his parking space


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Hate to be the girl scout trying to sell Thin Mints to that angry dude.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

About 10-15 minutes from my house. 
How can I say this kindly.... based on location not a surprise. I have worked on that street a few times and its always something.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the clip. Had to post it on my FB page.

The jeep guy was awesome. Did you see him open his door and look out with the wheels still spinning. You would be amazed how many people get run over by their own cars in these situations. I know a patrolman that got run over by his own patrol car during a bad snow storm. He tore ligaments in his knee requiring surgery but not life threatening.

I think cabin fever just exposes those who are barely able to keep it together in everyday life.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Freezn said:


> Hate to be the girl scout trying to sell Thin Mints to that angry dude.


Thin Mints can thaw even the frostiest demeanor. At least they do for me.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Unreal! Just unreal. But the guy that just bought a 70,000 dollar Cherokee and gets stuck in 6 inches of snow I'd be mad too, in fact they would get their 4X4 back and maybe right into the showroom.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 19, 2015)

The funny part is the sidewalk probably is city property so that grumpy a**hole has no right trying to govern what anyone does on it. 

On the flip side one thing people need to remember is that some people dont like help from others unless asked. I am one of those people myself. I dont even like being harassed by salesmen in stores unless I ask for help. Another thing is that some people enjoy and find it relaxing to care for their yard or blow snow. I bought a new snowblower this year and had my neighbor deprived me of using it for the first time, I would have been upset too. I would have been nice about it though and not flew off the handle like that guy. I am very surprised that young guy kept his cool when that guy pushed his face. That old guy really should think before he acts like that to person they dont know well. If that young guy had a temper, the old guy probably would have ended up knocked out cold in the snow he wanted to shovel.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Freezn said:


> 'Don't Touch My Sidewalk!' Bizarre Snow Rage Erupts In Violence
> 
> It's sad when a random act of kindness such as shoveling a sidewalk turns ugly. It's almost like we've become so "irritated" and overly sensitive as a society that people just don't know how to respond appropriately when someone does something nice or unexpected. Very disappointing.


 Sad commentary on the way, far too many 'people' think and act nowadays


----------



## Tachead (Feb 19, 2015)

Coby7 said:


> Unreal! Just unreal. But the guy that just bought a 70,000 dollar Cherokee and gets stuck in 6 inches of snow I'd be mad too, in fact they would get their 4X4 back and maybe right into the showroom.


Poor tire choice/quality can render even the most capable 4WD vehicle useless. Stock OEM tires that come on vehicles are often garbage. If he was running Blizzak's or studded tires for instance, he would have drove right out I bet.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Very sad indeed. Every time I start to talk to my wife about maybe downsizing and moving into a smaller home, my wife points out how wonderful are neighbors are. Now after seeing this I'm staying put.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It sounds like the older guy had already told him not to do his property, so .....

If someone is that grumpy I'd stay off his property. But I do know the feeling as I used to do a number of houses when I lived in the city. I always felt guilty when I stopped at one house and left the next one with snow since I knew most of the people on the block. There were times I'd go the full block, street to street


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It sounds like the older guy had already told him not to do his property, so .....
> 
> If someone is that grumpy I'd stay off his property. But I do know the feeling as I used to do a number of houses when I lived in the city. I always felt guilty when I stopped at one house and left the next one with snow since I knew most of the people on the block. There were times I'd go the full block, street to street


I totally agree. I live in the city, on a short block with nine houses. I used to go corner to corner until the neighbor in the second house from the corner got his own snow blower and would ONLY do his OWN house.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I think it's usually a control issue with people who don't want help clearing their sidewalks. When I got my snowblower during a very snowy year I asked my neighbor if he wanted me to help him clear the EOD snow for him as it would only take me five or ten minutes tops with my blower, and it could use the break-in work. He declined, and I asked a few more times when we had large storms, and he also declined. He spent about 45 minutes doing that stuff. Then I stopped asking and let him do his thing. It made me smile when storm NEMO hit a few years later and he was stuck in his house for three or four days, while I was finished after several hours. He ended up paying someone to plow him out. I would have done it for nothing if he asked! 
If someone offered me help I would accept it in an instant, and maybe offer to help with the maintenance. 
Following are some reasons people reject help clearing snow.
1. May be afraid of liability in case person breaks their machine or is injured?
2. Do not like feeling that they owe someone a favor.
3. Control issues. Some people feel they lose control by accepting help.
4. Self reliant personality type who likes to do everything themselves.
5. Someone who just enjoys the work or challenge of removing snow by themselves.
I am sure there are other reasons in addition to these.
The main lesson or take away for me is to always ask before clearing snow for a neighbor. And I try not take it personally if they reject my offer.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

That's nutz. My neighbors appreciate when I do their walks and drives. Heck, today I got me (2) free cups of coffee. John Wayne style (black). Though I suspect one them cups might have been decaf, as I felt drowsey afterwards.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Alot of it is frustration. Back about 2 years ago I wore my skids out on my snowblower in 1 season and we had a foot of snow as late as April 18th. This year we are in a snow drought. We got 4 inches on Tuesday morning and it took me all but 10 minutes to blow my driveway. I think we have maybe 5 inches on the ground. Last year we had over 3 feet more snow than this year and snowmobiling was good. This year people out east have got double of what their normal snowfall per season is. 2 years ago we ended up with 88 inches this year we are on about 22 inches total.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Freezn said:


> 'Don't Touch My Sidewalk!' Bizarre Snow Rage Erupts In Violence
> 
> It's sad when a random act of kindness such as shoveling a sidewalk turns ugly. It's almost like we've become so "irritated" and overly sensitive as a society that people just don't know how to respond appropriately when someone does something nice or unexpected. Very disappointing.



it has nothing to do with "snow rage"- rather, it's a testament to the helpless nature of the American public today. economically the party is over, so a little snow and ice pushes them over the edge. half of them are on prescription anti-depressants, which is a drug with like one molecule changed from being LSD.

1. the guy with the snowblower, who shoved the guy who was shoveling his sidewalk....running that snowblower, is the only last little bit of LIBERTY AND FREEDOM that guy has. everything else has been stripped away. he looks forward to blowing the snow off his sidewalk. so when someone else shovels it instead, he has nothing else to do that day. maybe he needs a little part time job, or a hobby...

2. the guy who was shoveling the snow, was just trying to be neighborly, and likewise, he's kinda bored and is looking for something to do. maybe he needs a job too.

or maybe they both need a little more space, so there IS no neighbor to shovel their sidewalk. unless they walk 300 feet and ask them to, for help. 

3. the guys fighting on the public transportation bus...are just pizsed off that they have to ride a damned bus in the first place...look at it, that bus is cramped, and it SUCKS to ride that bus, even in nice summer weather- there's no freedom in riding a bus. you're like cattle in a train.
that's why we have cars... go where you want to, when you want to, in total privacy. but that is becoming a luxury anymore...

4. the guy in the 4WD trendy SUV, is stuck, because he's too DUMB, to buy freakin' snow tires !! he should be stuck. what's the big deal ? I had a friend who used to roll down the window in the car, and laugh out loud at people who were stuck in the snow, as a joke...but there is some truth to that joke.

5. the guy yelling at his neighbor, for putting snow on his property...at that point, sorry buddy, you live too close together, and need a new house.

Boy Scout Motto- be prepared ?

I had an uncle who was a 20 year Army vet, and served 3 tours total in Korea and Viet Nam- he used to pass people with his Cadillac, and flip them the finger if they were stuck and didn't have snow tires on their car.
back then all the cars had rear wheel drive, and we bought studded snow tires every 2-3 years. if you got stuck, it was your own fault, for not getting tires. when he lived in Alaska, he said every car gets plugged in at night, otherwise it just doesn't start. where would these people be if they lived in Alaska ?

all of a sudden people can't handle snow. let me tell you, in my 53 years, I've lived through WAY WORSE winters than this. and we didn't lose our marbles and start beating each other up over it...
the average American appears to have become a ball of jello, with no self reliance at all. it snows and they go berserk.

after seeing those vids, I hope they all get a few more storms, and about 24" more of snow...


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

The old man was out of line, but it does seems like there was some history behind it. Maybe the kid shovels the snow while the old man is at work but leaves the sidewalk icy so somebody could slip and sue the old man. 
I've had those sort of neighbors who will step on your toes every chance they get. Every time you turn around they are roaming around your property "doing you a favor" that you don't need anybody to do. They never ask for permission, often do it when they think you're not home, and always do a $h!+ job. Then they try to hold it over you like you owe them something. I don't like those kind of people, they usually don't like me for too long either.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I can empathize with being chewed out for helping someone. I've had a good relationship with my neighbors and blow a lot of their sidewalks and driveways when there's enough snow to warrant getting out the blower.
Well a year or two ago (don't remember which) we had a bunch of snow with more on the way. I tried helping one neighbor out by blowing out his (alley) drive so he could get his truck off the street due to a declared snow emergency. He came out and told me to get off his property and not blow his snow ever again, which I did. Forget the other 8-10 places I do that appreciate what I do. I've never asked for anything in return as I like to think of it as "Paying it Forward". Ironically I think he's younger than I am.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Snow rage?
Would this be considered snow rage?


The 2 sisters (older ladies) who own the house next to me try to shovel their drive, but when it gets too high they call the first place that they find to come and do it.
Last year an older guy (the boss) came with a kid and a middle aged guy.
The old man just watched, the kid cleaned up with a shovel and the middle aged guy ran the blower. It was an older Ariens and blew the snow 50' into the air.

Now I have all new siding, all new windows and a new roof. I had just got done doing mine and was in my den getting changed into some warm clothes. As I watched out the window the guy was blowing the snow onto my sidewalk and front yard and burying my bushes. I didn't mind that too much but it did annoy me. As he moved further up the drive it started to cover my front porch! Now I pulled up my shades and watched.(he saw me!) As he moved further up the drive it was being blown on to my roof and was being splattered all over the side of my house and windows! What the ____!
I finally opened the window a had to shout at the kid as the blower was noisy. I shouted to the kid what the ____ tell the guy to lower his chute so the snow would be blown down and keeping it in their yard!
He told the guy and he looked at me cross eyed but directed his chute down.

Now fast forward to this year, I guess they gave the ladies a good price as they use them all the time now. I happened to be out there when they came and I walked over and politely asked the old man to tell the guy not to blow the snow all over my house.
He answered in a nasty way that it was not them as this is the first time that they were doing this customer.
I then told him that his man blowing the snow was the same stupid looking uck that blew the snow all over my house last year and the same kid that shoveled.
I then added (in expletives) that if I ever see evidence of it again he would have to deal with me. I kept my cool (sort of) but let him know I meant business.
I added that I would not be so polite in the future.
It must have worked as they have not done it again, I also asked the ladies to remind them. 
SOME PEOPLE HAVE NO COMMON SENSE!

I would never do that as I am sure that most here wouldn't do either?
Snow rage justified?

Funny thing is that the guy behind me told them he would do it for $30 bucks no matter how much snow was there. He would return if it kept snowing after he did it and there would be no extra charge. He is retired and does a bunch of houses around him. He does a good job too. I asked them why don't they use him and they said they don't want to bother him. He does other things for them in the summer as wash their house and fix their lawnmower. They are two strange old birds.
This old man most likely got around a $100 bucks a pop to do it.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

No?

What happened? 
The thread get locked?
Nope can't be, I am posting in it.

Maybe it is in the invisible mode?


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> No?
> 
> What happened?
> The thread get locked?
> ...


Sorry Big Ed, I guess only a few of us have ungrateful neighbors.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Neighbor Wars.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When your neighbors see you can't wait for snow to use your machine they might just feel it's safer NOT to talk to you no matter how much you being on their property bothers them.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow. Some crazy people out there.
As some of you know, I do my sidewalk and driveway and also do the clearing for five neighbors. I've never asked for anything and nobody offers me anything. Last spring I got a card in the mail and it was the next door neighbor got me a $50 gift certificate for doing the work. I will continue to do this until I'm either too old or someone tells me to stop. Heck. I'd be happy to have someone do my blowing. I'm too crazy about doing it.


----------



## TheSuMofGoD (Feb 27, 2015)

My wife and I fight over who gets to go out and fire up the snowblowers, yet to fight with the neighbours in regards to snow removal though.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

It is important to be polite, respectful, and nice, to your neighbors on the other side of the fence . Good neighbors work things out .

Some neighbors just don't appreciate good , kind,, helpful neighbors 
Be nice and share the love year 'round


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4afrog
[IMG said:


> https://cdn2.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/dvYY4IGj22NHf73tBHJ1Y4G-q0E=/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/2939642/_DSC2322.0.jpg[/IMG]


Maybe I'm just clueless but I really don't understand what this guy is trying to accomplish. Am I missing something here?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I stole that photo from Consumer Reports. They were very likely doing summer testing of the new models with wet sawdust. Not everyone can afford to ship their equipment way up north to test it out


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

1894 said:


> It is important to be polite, respectful, and nice, to your neighbors on the other side of the fence . Good neighbors work things out .
> 
> Some neighbors just don't appreciate good , kind,, helpful neighbors
> Be nice and share the love year 'round


Ha Ha Ha, I like that. 

Well my rage was not with a neighbor, but the duhhh who was operating the blower.
You know......some people just have NO common sense. 

And I did try to be polite at first.

Well it must have worked because he doesn't blow it out of their yard anymore.

When I put up my shed in the back corner, the whiney lady who lives along side of the guy behind me asked what I was building.
I answered a shed.
She whined THEREEEeee?
I said yes, why?
She said in a whiney voice... it will block my viewwwww.

THE ONLY VIEW IT WOULD BLOCK FOR HER IS THE VIEW OF MY BACKYARD! Nothing else!

I felt like turning around and mooning her, just like that pumpkin guy.

But I didn't, but I did move it a foot to block her view a little more.
And I just might build another along side of it to really block her view!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Maybe I'm just clueless but I really don't understand what this guy is trying to accomplish. Am I missing something here?


Read about it?

Inside Consumer Reports: How the magazine obsessively tests snowblowers, cookies, cars, and toilets - Vox


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> She whined THEREEEeee?
> I said yes, why?
> She said in a whiney voice... it will block my viewwwww.


Post this picture on the back of the shed facing her house.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

At various times over the winter, i have probably run the blower thru more than a half dozen neighbors' front walks. Nobody has yelled, complained, called the cops, or assaulted me. One neighbor did start clearing my front walk (with a shovel) whenever he was out before me.

Most neighbors appreciate the gesture. Fortunately, people like the old crank that was the point of this thread are the exception, rather than the rule.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_"Fortunately, people like the old crank that was the point of this thread are the exception, rather than the rule."

_Thank heaven for that !!


----------

